# Public footpaths across fields



## hadleigh (8 June 2007)

Furter to the pony being killed by dogs post. I have footpath right through the middle of my fields. There are stiles for people to get acroos the fences which are kept well maintained and free from vegetation and stuff so perfectly usable. I had my top field sprayed this morning so closed and tied both gates into it to keep the horses out. When I went to catch one of my horses one of the gates was open and he was happily grazing away on the sprayed field!! I am furious...some lazy bum couldn't be bothered to climb over the stile so opened the gate instead. He seems OK so will hopefully have no problems. The gate is now tied up with a ton of bale string so they'll need a machete to get it open now!!


----------



## pixie (8 June 2007)

Why don't you put a sign up on the gates giving a reason for the field being closed.  I wouldn't want to be walking in a freshly sprayed field...


----------



## airedale (8 June 2007)

I'd fence either side of the line of the footpath and leave the footpath the required width of 2m and then make sure that the walkers stick to the path

it is now FAR too dangerous to leave footpaths across open land as either:

a: the muppets will do the sort of thing you've posted and your livestock or horses will end up dead

b: the horses or livestock will injure the muppets and they'll sue the pants off you for millions of quid

I had my horses in a field with a footpath once

I fenced either side and then I further used electric fencing to keep the horses 8 ft away from the fenced footpath so the muppets couldn't feed the horses anything and so that hopefully any litter they threw wouldn't end up in reach of the horses

I now will never ever ever own or use any land with any public right of way across it. I don't care if it's my 'ideal' home - any public access and it's a NO 

I ringfence my property with high fencing to also make sure any 'right to roamers' stay off and the dogs are loose most of the time. multiple dogs !!


----------



## Shilasdair (9 June 2007)

I have an easier solution than crochet with lots of baler twine - buy a bike chain lock with a numeric code - then no one can open it but you...no key required....and in an emergency you can text people the code.
S


----------



## hadleigh (9 June 2007)

My fields are like a T shape. The sprayed field is the biggest one and is the top of the T. The other two run down the leg of the T. Am I explaining myself!!! The footpath runs right across the leg of the T. They have no right to roam we are exempt and should not ever be in the top of the T. To fence off the footpath is too complicated unfortunately. However the chain is a good idea although this is only temporary until the spray has cleared. Thanks guys. PS horsey seem fine so lucky me eh!!


----------



## Orangehorse (9 June 2007)

If you lock the gate you are going to be in trouble with the Council.

You could try contacting the Council and see if they will supply you with a self-closing gate.  They do work if installed correctly.
The only other thing to do is to fence off the footpath permanently if you have a problem with people leaving gates open.  It is a good idea to put a notice up about the spraying though.

It is extremely annoying when people leave gates open, but there is nothing you can do about a footpath except making a diversion order, which is quite expensive and may be objected to.  You can only divert it on your land anyway, not onto your neighbours!

You may own the field, but you don't own the footpath, which is a highway and public.


----------



## Oneofthepack (9 June 2007)

The owner of the field can lock the gate as long as there is access via the stile to the footpath. If it's a bridleway then the access has to allow horses in but there's no provision in the law that says dogs, the elderly or disabled have to have access to footpaths so the gate can be chained which is what happens round here. I am not a landowner  but I do use the footpaths round here to exercise my dogs and wouldn't dream of leaving gates open, or even entering a field with livestock. These people just give the responsible ones a bad name


----------



## jinglejoys (10 June 2007)

You might be able to get permission to move the path so it goes round the edge of the field then you could fence it off from your hoorses.


----------



## Orangehorse (10 June 2007)

The Council have made us put in a gate where previously there was a stile.  As it happens neither we nor the neighbouring farm have any livestock in the adjoining fields at the moment, but I was very puzzled about this.  Because at either end of the footpath access is via a stile!  

As it happens the gate is much easier to erect that a stile as it only needs 2 holes, the stile needs 4.


----------



## sillygillyhorse (10 June 2007)

My parents have land with a public footpath running across it.  Rights of Way chap from the Council had no problem with locked gates as long as there was a stile, best thing was the Council were prepared to pay for putting a stile in!


----------



## herondell (11 June 2007)

i have a public footpath going across my field and i have kissing gate at each end so far touch wood the walkers have been no trouble and the odd people that i have seen have been good but im going to put a sign up saying all dogs to be kept on a lead because i will have 2 foals born soon.


----------



## hadleigh (11 June 2007)

I Can lock the gate should I choose to because the footpath does not go into that field. I have done the old sign on the stile thing before and it's the same old story. Responsible people respect your property and animals and the twonks do their own thing and end up having a shouting match with me. By the way I always win 'cos I tell them there are cameras on the field and they are being filmed (which there are). They soon shut up and leave!!


----------

